# Amazon worker shot, colleague returns fire killing suspect outside facility: Police



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Amazon worker shot, colleague returns fire killing suspect outside facility: Police*



> The alleged gunman was shot and killed by a second Amazon contract worker who returned fire, investigators said.






Amazon worker shot, colleague returns fire killing suspect outside facility: Police


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is too bad that Amazon will likely fire the guy


----------

